# sore nose



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

I just bought three mantella baroni, and one of them has been constantly trying to get out of the vivarium and has rubbed the skin off her nose. She starts in the morning and keeps it up all day untill the evening. The temp is around 70 degrees and humidity is 80%. Why is she acting this way? I am going to put her in a seperate tank, is that a good idea? Should I be treating the sore or will it heal on its own?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

ortega said:


> I just bought three mantella baroni, and one of them has been constantly trying to get out of the vivarium and has rubbed the skin off her nose. She starts in the morning and keeps it up all day untill the evening. The temp is around 70 degrees and humidity is 80%. Why is she acting this way? I am going to put her in a seperate tank, is that a good idea? Should I be treating the sore or will it heal on its own?
> 
> This is very common in WC animals (some CB have been known to do this as well). You could try to cover the glass around the bottom edge with masking tape or somesuch to serve as a visual barrier for the frog which may reduce the nose rubbing tendency. Also, seek out Dr. Frye as medications may be needed on the nose, depending on the severity of the sore.
> 
> -Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

does anyone know if it would help heal the sore and prevent infection if I were to use normal polysporin.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I have heard of people doing this but I would just shoot an email to Dr. Frye and make sure he says its ok.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I would use a triple action antibacterial such as a Neosporin or the cheaper, and I prefer generic version. This will help keep the wound clean. 
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

I agree Jason. Just be sure that it doesn't contain benzocaine or any other pain reliever as this could be very adverse to the frogs system.

-Bill J.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I plant my mantella tanks very heavily even in the fron of the tank. They are very nervous frogs and are prone to doing things like rubbing their noses. I have used the neosporin on larger frogs but haven't tried it on anything as small as a mantella. How large of a tank are your mantellas in and how is it setup?


----------

